# Fast Food in the Post Office



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

i went to collect my 1/2 bag of crix and standand mealworm from the post office depot yesterday, when handing over my delivery note the chap behind the counter said "so your the culprit" , he the then gave me a bag , containing the box and some loose livefood. they had escaped, rentokill were called i got about 75 crix and 50 mealies. i was :lol2: by now. 
damn funny

here is the evidence




























when i went to collect the micro crix today the package was handed over at arms length. :whip:


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

haha, thats pretty funny  :lol2:


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

Heh, nice one (or not depending on how you look at it). At least it wasn't a Heloderma escaped from a package as happened many years ago at Mount Pleasant sorting office in London!!


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

That'll teach them to handle packages with more care! :lol2:


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

Miss Lily said:


> That'll teach them to handle packages with more care! :lol2:


if you mark the package as live insects, everybody is going to shake it and say, nope cant hear anything:lol2:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: We get ours delivered too and if we have to collect it from the sorting office I always get asked what's in it as the hoppers have been bouncing round doing everyones head in all day. Then I have to have a 20min conversation on leos when I say what they are for. I always try and make sure there is some one in when they deliver now :lol2:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: We get ours delivered too and if we have to collect it from the sorting office I always get asked what's in it as the hoppers have been bouncing round doing everyones head in all day. Then I have to have a 20min conversation on leos when I say what they are for. I always try and make sure there is some one in when they deliver now :lol2:


 That's the most annoying thing in the world when you somehoww get into a conversation with somebody who knows jack all about reptiles and when you've finished telling them their care they tell you your looking after them wrong and a thermostat isn't needed. :bash:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> That's the most annoying thing in the world when you somehoww get into a conversation with somebody who knows jack all about reptiles and when you've finished telling them their care they tell you your looking after them wrong and a thermostat isn't needed. :bash:


Yeah, you're right coz they always know some one whose bus drivers, gardeners, best mates, cousins brother in law used to have a python in the 1960's and he knew all about reptiles :lol2:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Yeah, you're right coz they always know some one whose bus drivers, gardeners, best mates, cousins brother in law used to have a python in the 1960's and he knew all about reptiles :lol2:


Got it one. :2thumb:
Oh, and if you try to contridict them they bring up the storey of the snake who streched out next to it's owner. :lol2:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Got it one. :2thumb:
> Oh, and if you try to contridict them they bring up the storey of the snake who streched out next to it's owner. :lol2:


:lol2: well it is a classic, and completely true :whistling2:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> :lol2: well it is a classic, and completely true :whistling2:


:lol2:
But by this time I just give up on them. :2thumb:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> :lol2:
> But by this time I just give up on them. :2thumb:



Know what you mean, you kind of get to a point where you feel you have to agree with them just so you can end the conversation and leave.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Know what you mean, you kind of get to a point where you feel you have to agree with them just so you can end the conversation and leave.


Correct. :2thumb:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

This happen to our post man in his van once with our order, now he won't take our box back to the sorters he'll just leave under the mat in front of our flat. 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Got it one. :2thumb:
> Oh, and if you try to contridict them they bring up the storey of the snake who streched out next to it's owner. :lol2:





sheena is a gecko said:


> :lol2: well it is a classic, and completely true :whistling2:



it is!! I know a bus driver whos gardeners, best mates, cousins brother in law used to have a python in the 1960's and he knew all about reptiles and he told me he saw it!!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a package of mini-mealies where the top came off the tub and there were ventilation holes in the cardboard box - mealies everywhere. Postie was not well pleased. Complained that he had "maggots" all over his van. We live in a rural area where, unless he is on holiday, he is our only postie. He threatened that if this happened again he would refuse to deliver livefood. It took much sweet-talking to pacify him.

With the boot on the other foot - the staff at my local post office get really freaked when I post off Dubia roaches. They are labelled "live insects". They have asked me what they are. I don't dare tell them they are roaches (this is a country area where reputations are easily damaged) - I just say that they are Dubias - like giant woodlice


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

*Update*

Received email from food company who were happy to add some extra next time if a rememer to ask. am I wrong in asking for a free replacement or compensation?:censor:


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

sorted replacement on route. many thanks to livefoods.co.uk:2thumb:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Ohhh pooo we got a new post man this week and his taken the bloody box to the depot . Guess what will happen when I get there grrrrrr


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

We are lucky in that our post office is a small one and they need me to send stuff out to keep it open more than they care what is in the parcels. 
They tend to always ask what is in it, out of curiosity but they never seem phased by it. Although I am pretty sure at one point I was the only person using the post office and between the roaches and hatching eggs we were sending out 20 parcels a week. So they are rather fond of me in there. :lol:


----------

